# Fermentation done too fast ??



## fauxfly (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi guys

I'm not sure if this is where this should go... here goes anyway. I started a batch of Apple-Kiwi-Strawberry from Welches frozen concentrate on the 12th of this month (December 09). ( Before you say anything I already know no one is impressed with this type of wine but it really has been turning out quite good for me.) I used the EC Krause recipe for frozen concentrate its really straight forward, nothing out of the ordinary here. OG was 1.068. Maintained the ferment at 72-75 F. On the 16th of this month I read a gravity of .994, then racked into a clean secondary, noticed it was starting to clear after only an hour in the carboy. This is really fast for a recipe of mine...my recipes usually need at least a week in the primary.


I racked it of the rough lees on the 21st of this month, there was about an inch of sediment on the bottom of the carboy. Temp was cooler at about 64 F. at this point. My question is can this vint possibly be done and ready to stabilize and bottle. I'm not seeing any more sediment building on the bottom of my carboy, nor any pressure in my air lock. 
(verified a good seal) Still reading a gravity of .994 on the wine.

I know someone out here will have some advice... Thanks in advance guys.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2009)

You never stated if this was a gallon batch or bigger but it can very well be done. Some wines just go really nice while others struggle to clear. This recipe really has no solids in it so its probably dropped all the sediment it had to. Smaller batches go pretty quick.


----------



## fauxfly (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry, this was a 5 gallon batch. My concern comes from the fact I have never seen a ferment go so quickly, even with a slightly elevated temp, I am used to at least a week in the primary.

Steve


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep !
Its done. thats why you always need to check the gravity. Each wine is different some go FAST like in a few days, some take weeks. Temp, wine and yeast all have something to do with it fermenting


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 30, 2009)

I had to primaries of Barolo from same grapes next to each other and one was done 1 week faster than other, no good reason, same yeast, same juice, same temp, in same room. It just happened. and Yes they taste alittle differnt to. I like that part.


----------



## Luc (Dec 30, 2009)

I had a 5 liter test batch apple wine which went in just 4 days below 1.000.
So indeed a wine can finish very fast.

As stated above a wine which is made from clear juice will become cloudy when fermentation starts, but will clear up again fast.

Luc


----------

